# is it true that a man could break and still not be pleased?



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

well this is what i dont understand among the rest of things i dont understand lol, i could remember like the 1st yr in my marriage because my hubby wasnt able to please me sexually he told me "just because i break that doesnt mean im satisfied" lol so i want to know because i think that when a man breaks that means hes good it was nice and i dont mean after 10 hours of boring sex, i mean when they break when the game has just started hmmmm :scratchhead: ????????????????????????


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

lil miss wifey said:


> well this is what i dont understand among the rest of things i dont understand lol, i could remember like the 1st yr in my marriage because my hubby wasnt able to please me sexually he told me "just because i break that doesnt mean im satisfied" lol so i want to know because i think that when a man breaks that means hes good it was nice and i dont mean after 10 hours of boring sex, i mean when they break when the game has just started hmmmm :scratchhead: ????????????????????????


If we ejaculate and have an orgasm is good but I have had thousands of them and I can tell you that those that have caused me to feel completely satisfied are those when my wife has been fully into it....showing passion and enthusiams....if you want your man to be fully satisfied try to give him a bj during sex...I mean stop the intercourse a bit give him a bj that includes his balls and then go back to sex....ask him to try different positions and just move like the world is going to end...then your man when breaking will be fully satisfied because we need to feel our woman wants us so much!!!! if not, something is missing.....


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

marcopoly69 - wow - great tips! Move like the world is going to end, stop IC to give him a BJ...

q - my H does not like to end with a BJ - he wants to cum inside me - is he unsual in this regard? The other day I was giving him a BJ and then he stopped me - I said, don't you want to cum in my mouth - and he said that is so old school. I don't know what he meant - I've had him cum in my mouth many times. He seems to prefer IC, doggie style is his favorite so he can look at my a&&.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> q - my H does not like to end with a BJ - he wants to cum inside me - is he unsual in this regard?


Not necessarily. He likes what he likes.



Sara Ann said:


> The other day I was giving him a BJ and then he stopped me - I said, don't you want to cum in my mouth - and he said that is so old school. I don't know what he meant - I've had him cum in my mouth many times. He seems to prefer IC, doggie style is his favorite so he can look at my a&&.


I don't know what that means either, sorry. Is he talking about porn?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

lil miss wifey said:


> well this is what i dont understand among the rest of things i dont understand lol, i could remember like the 1st yr in my marriage because my hubby wasnt able to please me sexually he told me "just because i break that doesnt mean im satisfied" lol so i want to know because i think that when a man breaks that means hes good it was nice and i dont mean after 10 hours of boring sex, i mean when they break when the game has just started hmmmm :scratchhead: ????????????????????????


Your questions are always difficult to answer!:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> marcopoly69 - wow - great tips! Move like the world is going to end, stop IC to give him a BJ...
> 
> q - my H does not like to end with a BJ - he wants to cum inside me - is he unsual in this regard? The other day I was giving him a BJ and then he stopped me - I said, don't you want to cum in my mouth - and he said that is so old school. I don't know what he meant - I've had him cum in my mouth many times. He seems to prefer IC, doggie style is his favorite so he can look at my a&&.


Old school means that he is not excited with the idea anymore (he's already had it too many times). Try (next time giving him a bj) to figure out when he is about to cum or getting close and go for his balls (carefully) suck them and with a lot of saliva pass your tong on the side of the penis up and down to the balls again and then stay in his balls like you want to eat them (carefully though) and with your hands stroke him until done...you'll see his face light up!:smthumbup:


----------



## pathwaystherapy (Sep 10, 2010)

Many of the posts to your question specifically relate to the physical process of the sexual activity. I'd encourage you to look more deeply at the process as a journey. Your husbands sexual climax may not be the 'be all end all' for him. His arousal and climax may be part of the process. Connection and passion are far more meaningful for most men (though they don't admit it) than women traditionally think. The thinking that if he climaxes then it must have been good is old theory, old science. I'd suggest your looking more deeply at the process of the sex and discussing it with him about what he finds not only arousing biologically but what he finds most connecting and unifying emotionally. Many men find value and meaning in their own ability to connect with and please their wife. His pleasure and sense of connection may in fact not be by what he feels physically within himself but in how he sees you respond and enjoy him. I work with many couples and beyond the climax and 'fireworks' is something far deeper and more meaningful that leads couples to sex and connection, the need to be loved and to love.


----------

